# hey



## Jazz (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm new here. I joined because my over-protective big brother wanted me to. I love you too Stroth.

Sooo... hiya.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 23, 2009)

*In AA monotone* Hi Jazz!

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Strotha (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey sis. Welcome aboard. Everyone here loves me so they'll love you by association.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 23, 2009)

Even more cause your probably prettier than Stroth's ugly mug. 

Kidding you Stroth.


----------



## Jazz (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL!

Hey bro. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Strotha (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey, I am plenty pretty.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 23, 2009)

Compared to your av, maybe.


----------



## Strotha (Apr 23, 2009)

Hahahaha.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 23, 2009)

Then, who am I to talk? Oh wait..

lol


----------



## Nickie (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Jazz.


Nickie


----------



## MeeQ (Apr 24, 2009)

a sister? how quaint Mr Strothavich.


----------



## blackthorn (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Jazz! Cool name, I like it; nice and simple!

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## Red_Venus (Apr 24, 2009)

Howdy Jazz! Glad you decided to take Strother's advice and join. I've heard lots about you...all good. If you're as sweet as Strother, we're gonna be great friends...and, from what I've heard, you are! 

hugs;

venus


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Jazz... you didn't give a lot of information about you... but hey. Always nice to meet relatives...

Welcome to WF.


----------



## terrib (Apr 27, 2009)

I am so happy to have you, Jazz.....your brother is a sweet pickle....lol


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Jazz. Strotha is a pretty cool guy, so I bet you are even cooler.


----------



## Strotha (Apr 28, 2009)

Jazz, come back! You're already missed!


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, Jazz. I'm Dream. Strother said he was going to get you to join. Glad to have you!


----------



## Jazz (Apr 28, 2009)

Strotha said:


> Jazz, come back! You're already missed!


 
LOL!

I'm here don't worry.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 28, 2009)

Phew, I was beggining to worry that you didn't like us anymore.


----------

